# Aircraft maintenance positions.



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Got this in an email and thought I'd pass it on...

Fellow aircraft maintainers,

Greetings from Good Ole San Antonio (Military City USA) TX.

We're reaching out to provide you with general situational awareness of exciting times and employment opportunities within Air Education and Training Command (AETC)--The First Command!

We currently have an abundance of civil service aircraft maintenance employment opportunities (WG-3-GS-15) at our three "all civilian aircraft maintenance organizations w/~2k positions" located at Laughlin AFB (Del Rio, TX, Altus AFB, OK and Randolph AFB, TX). Our jobs are/will be available to those who may be considering a change in location or migrating to a new weapon system in a fast paced, dynamic, sortie generation environment that directly supports the AF Pilot Production Mission and offers challenges/opportunities to excel in these family, friendly CONUS locations.

At Altus AFB, OK we maintain C-17, KC-135 and beginning in FY16, the new KC-46. At Laughlin and Randolph AFBs, we maintain T-1, T-6 and T-38 Trainer Aircraft and in the near future, the TX (T-38 replacement). All three Maintenance Group like organizations are led by a GS-15 Director of Maintenance with a GS-14 Deputy and various GS-13 Division leads on the flight line and in the back shop areas, and each of them have between 600-800 maintenance positions available in virtually every maintenance discipline (Eng, APG, Hyd, Elec, Egress, etc.) and support areas (QA, MOC, Scheduling, Analysis, Data Mgt, Training, Plans & Scheduling, etc.).

We're excited to be able to share AETC civil service aircraft maintenance job opportunities with you for consideration and if you're interested in joining our First Command team now or in the future, we encourage you to visit "afciviliancareers.com" to opt in which will generate auto email notifications when job opportunities are available, visit USA Jobs today to vol for active open positions (typically ~100 daily) at any one of our three major aircraft maintenance operating locations in Del Rio/San Antonio TX or Altus. You can also opt in/register you future interest, qualifications, desired locations, etc. on the AFPC established recruiting LinkedIn site @ https://www.linkedin.com/company/air-force-civilian-service/careers?trk=topnav_careers.

Lastly, while the primary focus of this notification is to alert you of employment opportunities within AETC operations, we would be remiss if we didn't also advise you that there are other civil service aircraft maintenance opportunities at Randolph AFB within the "state of the art" AFMC (Hill AFB, Operating Location) where T-38 Depot Lvl Maintenance is accomplished for AETC, so please look into these opportunities as well when visiting the USA Jobs site for work in the SA TX area.


----------

